# Hen gone Broodie!! Its a miracle!!



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

I know this is about herd animals!!  But we are thrilled to finally have another hen go broodie...Last one was distrupted by a menancing dog running thru our farm!!

But if all goes well they should be hatching around the 18th!!  Very excited!! Just wanted to share.  Its been rare for us to get a broodie, so we are thrilled!!!!

Any input appreciated..this is our first hatching!!!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome  Can't help with the advice, we're still waiting on our first broodie, but congrats!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 5, 2011)

My 3 broody tukeys are hatching poults as we speak.  I had so many hens to broody this past year I didn't know what to do with them all!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!    !!!! 

1 of our Ameraucana hens started showing signs of broodiness... but then she didn't commit to the nest. We ended up buying a cheap($49) incubator, it currently has 43 eggs in it(5 different days of groups) tomorrow morning 9 AM is the last turn for Group 1! We are excited to see how many hatch out! They will all be primarily mixed breeds, but adorable nonetheless.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!  We are looking to build another area in the coop for her and chicks. Their secure now..but I did'nt want to move her at all! And we wanna make a better set up for all of them when they come.  Any ideas?  We have a rooster and about 25 other hens to keep away!! 

Last one we had go natural was in the mouth of a dog that ran onto the farm....We were so upset!! GRRRRR   Needless to say he got a bop in the head and dropped my girl, she surrvied but was off the eggs for good after that!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 6, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!!  We are looking to build another area in the coop for her and chicks. Their secure now..but I did'nt want to move her at all! And we wanna make a better set up for all of them when they come.  Any ideas?  We have a rooster and about 25 other hens to keep away!!
> 
> Last one we had go natural was in the mouth of a dog that ran onto the farm....We were so upset!! GRRRRR   Needless to say he got a bop in the head and dropped my girl, she surrvied but was off the eggs for good after that!!


The only advice I can share is some that I recently heard myself from a local farm/Inn.
To allow for better and faster flock reintegration/acceptance, all you have to do is wall off a small space for her, her chicks, and their food&water. Then place mesh, or chicken wire on one or two sides to allow for the others to come visit her and the new chicks, while keeping the chicks safe from being pecked.  The rooster will also come to faster acceptance of the new flock members.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 6, 2011)

Depending on the temperament of your other chickens you may be able to leave her with the flock.  I had so many broodies this year I gave up trying to separate them, but none of my other chickens or roosters are aggressive, so they did just fine.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 6, 2011)

That is great news!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats!

I usually don't do anything for my broody hens and chicks.  Assuming the mother hen's instincts kick in she'll protect them from the others if they decide to get agressive.

I like the idea of putting a mesh box around them, though.  Sounds like it's a good, inexpensive way to protect them!

Keep us posted with pics!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks!!  I like the mesh box idea myself...we were thinking about just making something like that!  So everyone can be seen etc..but really not touched.  Cuz my chickens have decent tempermants as far as we know!!

But I did'nt want to take any chances!  Great idea.  Should I put an additional heat lamp over them??  Or will she keep them warm enough???

I have one in the coop already...but its over the roost for everybody.

I feel like a newbie to this!!!!   LOL!!   We've have tons of chicks and chickens before but never in the winter..and never from a broodie...But Im certain she will do a much better job at it than us!!!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 6, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> .  Should I put an additional heat lamp over them??  Or will she keep them warm enough???


She should keep them warm enough.  You could put one in there just to see - if the chicks and the hen move away from the light you'll know it's too hot.


----------

